# Angelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien



## rannug01 (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo!
Wer hat Erfahrung mit Genehmigungen, Angelscheinen und Vorschriften zum Angeln in Ligurien. Im August soll´s dahin gehen und ich will meine Hungerpeitsche mitnehmen und mal schauen, ob sich da was fangen läßt. Ich mag aber keine "Forellenpuffs"!
Mittelmeer wäre sehr okay. Was braucht man an Gerät?
Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!


----------



## überläufer87 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anggelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

Am / Im Meer gilt soweit ich weiß in ganz Italien freiangelrecht. Es sei denn du hast nen Fischerboot und überschreitest ne gewissen Fangmenge


----------



## rannug01 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anggelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

Ich kann also am Meer mein Abendbrot ohne Schein fangen ?! Hört sich ja super an.
Und was fängt man dann mit welchem Gerät?


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anggelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob du das kannst  Ich wär mir mit Lizenz nicht so sicher, alles wandelt sich aktuell. Aber ich hab mit Italien und Wettskandal nix am Hut. 
Du kannst fangen: bunte Fische, kleine Barsche, Brassen und Meeräschen und mit Kunstköder Cuda, Wolfsbarsch und sicher auch noch andere. 
Infos zu allen Fischen gibt es eigentlich inzwischen genug, sollte nicht das Problem sein hier im Forum Antworten auf deine Fragen zu finden. Wenn sich noch Fragen auftun kannste die ja hier stellen.


----------



## überläufer87 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anggelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*



> ch wär mir mit Lizenz nicht so sicher, alles wandelt sich aktuell.



Mag sein , aber im Meer gabs schon immer das freiangelrecht. 

@ Rannug , kauf dir dein Krempel aufjedenfall unten  und nimm nen Wörterbuch mit . Wird sich lohnen um Infos zu sammeln und Techniken zu erfahren. Hier nen paar Wörter für dich ,die du nur noch verbinden musst . Rolle - Mulinello , Angeln - Canna , Köder - esche(eske), Haken amo /mhrz. ami , Schnur - filo - Pose - Gallegigante, Köder heissen ja esche und es gibt bibi ..>dicke würmer sind gut für oraten und andere Brassen müssen aber aufgezogen werden... (Ködernadel- infillaverme) Americano ist nen seeringelwurm , ansonsten gehen halt auch muscheln(cozze) oder krabben - gamberi. Viel spass


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anggelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

Was es schon immer gab kann auch jederzeit abgeschafft werden. Fakt ist auch Italien braucht Geld  Bei uns in Spanien lassen die sich die dollsten Dinger einfallen um Geld zu verdienen. 
Und da Unwissenheit vor Strafe nicht schützt, wollt ich zu weiterer Recherche raten.


----------



## Honeyball (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anggelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

Die gleiche Frage hatte ich auch und über die Webseite www.easy-italia.com eine Anfrage gestellt.

Hier die Antwort:


> Auf der Website des Ministeriums für Land- und Forstwirtschaft sind unter dem Link http://www.politicheagricole.it/flex/cm/pages/ServeBLOB.php/L/IT/IDPagina/4247 die italienischen Rechtsnormen zum Sportfischen zusammengestellt.
> 
> Seit 2010 müssen sich alle am Sportfischen Interessierte über die Website des Ministerium registrieren. Anschließend erhalten sie eine kostenlose Berechtigung. Um sich zu registrieren, müssen Sie auf der leider nur auf italienisch verfügbaren Internetseite
> 
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anggelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

Boah ey, hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mal mein Großes Latinum in echt brauche...

Also, in Verbindung mit dem Google-Translator und etwas Fantasie war es doch recht einfach, das Formular auszufüllen.
Jetzt habe ich eine Lizenz, um in Italien kostenlos im Meer zu fischen, gültig bis 31.05.2015 :m
ausgestellt auf meinen Namen, mit meiner Perso-Nummer und meiner Adresse.


----------



## Honeyball (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anggelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*



> Sportfischen
> 
> Sportangeln ist die Fischerei, bei der lebende aquatische Ressourcen für die Freizeit oder für Sportveranstaltungen. (Reg. EG 1967/2006 so genannte "Verordnung des Mittelmeers").
> 
> ...



Noch Fragen???


----------



## Honeyball (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anggelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

Hier dann nochmal genau erklärt: 


> Bekanntmachung über die Ausübung der Sportfischerei
> 
> Das Dekret vom 6. Dezember 2010 wird MIPAAF auf die Förderung der Anerkennung der Konsistenz der Sportfischerei im Meer ab.
> Kommunikation, unter anderem durch den Einsatz von Sport-und Freizeitfischerei Vereine und Verbände der Berufsfischerei, plant, einige sehr einfache und allgemeine Informationen, die Art des Fischfangs, die Regionen, in denen diese Tätigkeit ausgeübt haben.
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anggelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Boah ey, hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mal mein Großes Latinum in echt brauche...


Viele Sprachen bzw. fast alle europäischen bauen halt auf den alten Römern auf, und immerhin ist das sowas wie die Basis höherer Allgemeinbildung sowohl natur- wie geisteswissenschaftlich! :q



Honeyball schrieb:


> Also, in Verbindung mit dem Google-Translator und etwas Fantasie war es doch recht einfach, das Formular auszufüllen.
> Jetzt habe ich eine Lizenz, um in Italien kostenlos im Meer zu fischen, gültig bis 31.05.2015 :m
> ausgestellt auf meinen Namen, mit meiner Perso-Nummer und meiner Adresse.


Gut zu wissen #6, merk ich mir mal im Hinterkopf!


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

So Überläufer, es ist kostenlos aber nicht lizenzfrei. Da hats ja wohl doch was gebracht es nochmal zu schreiben, du wurdest geflutet von Infos.


----------



## überläufer87 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

dann macht ihr das , ich machs nicht weils( SORRY ist aber so ) zu deutsch ist und absolute Zeitverschwendung... ich habe bei mehr als 20 Jahren in Italien nicht 1 mal einen Kontro gesehen geschweige denn das es sowas überhaupt gibt. Will hier niemand verleiten das nicht zu machen aber ist vertane Zeit . Werde aber für euch nochmal bei pescaok nach schauen bzw hören.


----------



## Assigned (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

Hallo,

seid ihr euch sicher das dies eine offizielle Seite ist?
Soweit ich weiß ist in Italien nämlich der deutsche Angelschein nicht gültig und man muss dort einen bei der zuständigen Behörde / Verwaltung erwerben. |kopfkrat

Viele Grüße

Edit




überläufer87 schrieb:


> dann macht ihr das , ich machs nicht weils( SORRY ist aber so ) zu deutsch ist und absolute Zeitverschwendung... ich habe bei mehr als 20 Jahren in Italien nicht 1 mal einen Kontro gesehen geschweige denn das es sowas überhaupt gibt.



Hi,

lange Zeit hat man auch im Süden niemanden mit Helm fahren sehen geschweige denn an einer roten Ampel halten.. die Zeiten haben sich aber extrem geändert (selbst bzw. vorallem im Süden). Was ich so mitbekommen habe aus meinem Verwandten / Bekanntenkreis geht inzwischen mit Strafen und Kontrollen einiges mehr ab als noch vor 1-2 Jahren.


----------



## Jose (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*



überläufer87 schrieb:


> dann macht ihr das , ich machs nicht weils( SORRY ist aber so ) zu deutsch ist und absolute Zeitverschwendung... ich habe bei mehr als 20 Jahren in Italien nicht 1 mal einen Kontro gesehen geschweige denn das es sowas überhaupt gibt. Will hier niemand verleiten das nicht zu machen aber ist vertane Zeit . Werde aber für euch nochmal bei pescaok nach schauen bzw hören.



ja ja, es war immer so, wird immer sein.

glaubten schon viele. in spanien, in portugal, in frankreich...
aber glauben ist erstmal nicht wissen.

und ich habe in 30 jahren an der Sieg nur 2x einen kontrolletti getroffen.
am rhein ist es auch seltener als zander.

ergo, deiner argumentation folgend: wieso haste eigentlich 'nen schein?


#d


----------



## überläufer87 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

hab eben im pescaok forum nachgefragt. wie ich gedacht habe ist es von ufer nicht nötig. beschilderungen sind ,wenns wirklich verboten ist vorhanden.


----------



## überläufer87 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

jose , ka was du mir jetzt mit der sieg sagen willst . jedenfalls ist die sieg nicht am mittelmeer und deine argumentation entschliesst sich mir.


----------



## Jose (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*



überläufer87 schrieb:


> jose , ka was du mir jetzt mit der sieg sagen willst . jedenfalls ist die sieg nicht am mittelmeer und deine argumentation entschliesst sich mir.



ja, die Sieg ist nicht am mittelmeer.
haben wir ja schon mal eine übereinstimmung.

schade, dass es nicht zu mehr reicht.


(lösung: wenn du den erwerb einer lizenz abhängig machst von der kontrolldichte, dann frage ich mich (bzw.dich!), ob du überhaupt einen schein hast und warum eigentlich, wenn du doch so heiße tipps zu geben weißt)


----------



## Honeyball (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*



überläufer87 schrieb:


> hab eben im pescaok forum nachgefragt. wie ich gedacht habe ist es von ufer nicht nötig. beschilderungen sind ,wenns wirklich verboten ist vorhanden.



Das muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er Deinem Posting und irgendwelchen Vermutungen eines italienischen Anglerforums glaubt, oder der ausführlichen offiziellen Antwort der Italienischen Tourismusbehörde hinsichtlich der seit Dezember 2010 geltenden Neuregelung.
_Wahrscheinlich_ wird nicht kontrolliert und _wahrscheinlich_ ist es deshalb nicht nötig, sich diese riesige Mühe zu machen, das italienische Formular auf der Webseite auszufüllen und sich die offizielle Lizenz zu besorgen. Man könnte ja tatsächlich eine Viertelstunde seiner ach so kostbaren Zeit für etwas verschwendet haben, wo man dann _wahrscheinlich_ nie nach gefragt wird.
Und für jemanden, der soviel italienisch versteht, dass er in einem italienischsprachigen Forum nachfragen und nachlesen konnte, wäre das Ausfüllen und Ausdrucken ja noch schneller gewesen, aber _wahrscheinlich_ war es weniger Aufwand,  die "Auskunft" aus diesem italienischen Forum einzuholen, dass man ja _wahrscheinlich_ nicht kontrolliert wird.

Naja, diejenigen, denen _wahrscheinlich_ wahrscheinlich zu unsicher ist, wissen ja jetzt, dass es einen einfachen formellen und sicheren Weg gibt, der wahrscheinlich um viele Längen einfacher ist, als es für einen Italiener wäre, wenn er in Deutschland angeln möchte.:m


----------



## Assigned (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er Deinem Posting und irgendwelchen Vermutungen eines italienischen Anglerforums glaubt, oder der ausführlichen offiziellen Antwort der Italienischen Tourismusbehörde hinsichtlich der seit Dezember 2010 geltenden Neuregelung.




Hi,

bist du dir sicher, das es sich hierbei wirklich um seriöse / offizielle Internetseiten handelt? Bin irgendwie etwas skeptisch meine Personalausweis Nummer auf einer "fremden" Seite einzutragen..

Viele Grüße


----------



## tommy78 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hänge mich mal an den Thread dran: Wie sieht es mit Lizenzen fürs Süsswasser aus (speziell z.B. für den Po)? Brauche ich da unten meinen deutschen Angelschein oder bekomm ich die Lizenz auch so? Wenn ja, wie ist der einfachste Weg? Hatte was von Postamt und Stempel und Touristenbüro gelesen...
Grüsse und Danke,
Daniel


----------



## rannug01 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

Allen ein ganz großes Dankeschön!
Hat toll geholfen. Nun will ich auch was fangen, wenn ich da war schreibe ich es hier, auch wie das mit den anderern "Genehmigungen" für Flüsse und Seen ist, wenn ich da noch was brauchen sollte!
Gruß Gunnar:vik:


----------



## rannug01 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anggelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

Hallo Honeyball,
ich bekomme laufend Seitenladefehler bei der von dir angegebenen Internetseite 
http://www.politicheagricole.it/flex...cGhwL0wvSVQ%3D
Hattest du auch diese Probleme?
Gruß Gunnar


----------



## Fischmansfriend (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

bei mir hat die Registrierung auf Anhieb gefunzt - nur die 16 stellige Versicherungsnummer, die ich aus Personummer und angehängten Nullen gebaut habe, hat das System bemängelt...
Aber beim weiterklicken wurde diese dann dennoch akzeptiert. War also nicht schwer, dauert ewa 5 min mit Lateinkenntnissen und 10 min mit LEO oder google translator - und man ist für 3 Jahre auf der sicheren Seite.

VG
Thorsten


----------



## rannug01 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

na ja, nachdem ich dann auch easy-italia bemüht habe und die gleiche Mail bekommen habe, bin auch ich jetzt Besitzer von so einer Genehmigung. #a
@assigned
die Seite ist vom Italienschen Landwirtschaftsministerium, ich glaube kaum, dass die irgendwelchen Mist mit deinen Daten machen.

Gruß und Danke an alle!!!!

30.07.12:
Morgen gehts los, mal sehen was geht! Bin schon ganz aufgeregt!!!!
PETRI!!!


----------



## rannug01 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angelschein und Genehmigungen in Italien*

So!
da bin ich wieder!
War das ein Wetter! Immer so um die 30°C . Geangelt habe ich und Kontrollen gab es an Liguriens Mittelmeerküste keine.
Aber die Geräte, die man benötigt, hatte ich leider nicht korrekt eingepackt. Alle Einheimischen haben mit 5m- Posenruten bzw. leichten Grundruten (bis 60g WG) geangelt. So konnte ich nur die kleinen Doraden und Rotbrassen die unter der Küste liefen, verhaften, davon aber in Mengen. Mein einer Nachbar hat auf Teig an einem Mehrfachhakensystem auf Grund (6Haken zu einem Bündel) mehrere Meeräschen gefangen. Geschätzte 45cm und bestimmt im Pfundbereich. Sah gar nicht schlecht aus.
Für die  Flüsse um Albenga sollte ich mir eine Extra-Karte holen, bei der Hitze war das aber nicht erfolgversprechend (habe auch keine Einheimischen beobachtet, die eine  Hungerpeitsche benutzten).
Trotzdem war´s schön und jederzeit gerne wieder!!
Gruß


----------

